
Is jsdelivr cheating on requests served number? - htobenothing
https://www.jsdelivr.com/?docs=wp
======
htobenothing
in the page, there is one section show the requests served since user opened
the page. the number seems dynamic updated, while when check the network in
developer console, there is no requests was fired to get the data. Have any
idea?

